# linux 2.4.20 (vanilla kernel) + nvidia 1.0-3123 drivers

## eNTi

this combination is not working. i get hard lockups when i try to enter X.  :Confused: 

SysSpecs: AMD AthlonXP 2000+ (1666Mhz / 133[266]FSB)

          Epox 8KHAL (VIA KT266A)

          512MB Infineon RAM

          Asus GeForce 4 Ti4600 128MB (V8460 Ultra)

          IBM 80GB 7200rpm / Segate 40GB 5400rpm

          Creative SBLive! [ALSA 0.9.0rc2]

          Gentoo BSV 1.4.1.1 

          Kernel 2.4.20 vanilla

          X 4.2.1 / Enlightenment 0.16

----------

## oniq

Is there a specific reason you went to 2.4.20?  Unless you have new hardware supported you should just go back to .19...  I haven't upgraded, I'll wait until all the bugs are ironed out (like the ext3 corruption bug.. fun!).

----------

## lx

I briefly ran 2.4.20 (I now run 2.5.50), with nvidia-kernel driver and didn't encounter any problems (same processor / asus motherboard / asus 7100 (200mx) / sblive value ), I run xfree from cvs, but still the same nvidia-kernel driver.

Hope you fix it,

Cya lX.

----------

## eNTi

the only reason why i'll use another new kernel ist the hope, that it is faster than the older and maybe even more reliable. i'm an "update-junky", that's why i'm using gentoo and not e.g. debian.  :Smile: 

----------

## lx

 *eNTi wrote:*   

> the only reason why i'll use another new kernel ist the hope, that it is faster than the older and maybe even more reliable. i'm an "update-junky", that's why i'm using gentoo and not e.g. debian. 

 

I don't hope it's faster and changes are it ain't as reliable as previous version yet, but it's the trill of adventure.....  :Wink:   (it normally has beter support for newer hardware, and also sometimes performance benefits c.q. security updates)

If I don't run the newest kernels / packages, how else can I trash my system, well I've been running some cvs and development kernel, but overall my system runs all day, damn......... don't you hate linux,  :Wink: 

Cya lX.

----------

## oniq

I used to be an "update-junky" but now I'm an "uptime-junky", got 32 days on this laptop running Gentoo 1.2, kernel 2.4.19...  I guess thats the real reason I haven't upgraded.  Although I don't see any need to, no huge speed increases between 2.4.X releases, you may notice some if you jump from 2.4 to 2.5.  I hope you figure out the problem you're having, good luck.  :Smile: 

----------

## rommel

well i ran the 2.4.20 for a bit and didnt have any troubles with X , i am using the nvidia drivers too, using a gainward ti4600 and epox 8kha+ board

----------

## eNTi

at last i found out what went wrong and i'm a little amazed about the solution.   :Very Happy: 

i've forgotten to compile:

General Setup: System V IPC

support into my kernel. i didn't know 'till now that this one is needed. is this stated anywhere? or is it even obvious and i'm just to n00b to know it right away?   :Rolling Eyes: 

i found out by scanning through both configs (2.4.19 and 2.4.20) and checked what's different. then i read about "It is generally considered to be a good thing,  and some programs won't run unless you say Y here." in the help and enabled it.   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: 

----------

